# Paying IHS surcharge with dependant for settlement visa



## Stippy (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi all,

I have just got to the IHS payment step (online) and when I am directed to the page that confirms my details, it states that I have no dependents even though in my application I stated I did.

My daughter has a separate application (settlement, child/dependent) and at the same IHS step it now says her application is for settlement > wife and it has the details of my passport number instead of hers?

Can anyone explain this? Has there been some mistake?

Thank you in advance


----------



## BinaHassan (Aug 15, 2016)

Stippy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just got to the IHS payment step (online) and when I am directed to the page that confirms my details, it states that I have no dependents even though in my application I stated I did.
> 
> ...


have your IHS payment issue solved as we are also stuck in that issue. Home Office asked for payment and link is not letting us do


----------



## Stippy (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi, not sure if your problem's resolved already, but I ended up creating a new application and when I got to the IHS stage it was fine. I phoned the visa helpline and they suggested doing this as they said these issues sometimes happen with the website.


----------



## BinaHassan (Aug 15, 2016)

Stippy said:


> Hi, not sure if your problem's resolved already, but I ended up creating a new application and when I got to the IHS stage it was fine. I phoned the visa helpline and they suggested doing this as they said these issues sometimes happen with the website.


They are my husband dependants from his previous marriage. Under 16 years of age. My husband and both dependants have separate application we filled. But when reached to IHS payment it exempt and calculated zero and issued IHS ref . Our application processed and decision made on 9th and after that they asked for dependants IHS payment with one link. But that link does not let me go to payment option through outside Uk option. Have filled new application and tried to pay it has again calculated zero.


----------



## Stippy (Apr 17, 2016)

I am not sure why you were asked to pay the surcharge for under 16s. When I got to this part on my daughter's application, it was calculated to be zero. I screenshotted and printed this as evidence and added it to the supporting documents of my application. I was granted our visas without any further requests for more payments. Perhaps there are others on this forum who have more advice on this issue?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally, every non-EEA applicant and dependant is subject to IHS at the full rate. Australians only became subject to IHS from April 2016 so perhaps you applied prior to that.


----------



## BinaHassan (Aug 15, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Normally, every non-EEA applicant and dependant is subject to IHS at the full rate. Australians only became subject to IHS from April 2016 so perhaps you applied prior to that.


Applied from Pakistan. But the thing is applying outside the UK option dont let us pay. And fresh application option aslo exempt. Today i have received the response of IHS escalation where they just mentioned my husband IHS number that this IHS******Ref 96000 PAK Rupees paid. but did not provided any info about kids ihs payment.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Non-EEA children are still required to pay IHS at full value.Usually this is picked up by visa officer if full payment hasn't been made and you will be told to pay prior to the visa being issued.


----------

